

Norway Service Touts NSA-Free Storage As Alternative To Dropbox, SkyDrive etc. - schrofer
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/17/norway-cloud-service-touts-nsa-free-storage-as-alternative-to-dropbox-skydrive-and-other-u-s-services/

======
keithpeter
Alas, no Linux client

~~~
kseistrup
And no plans to provide one either… :(

